
How Much Does a Professional Musician Make in 2012? - evo_9
http://www.flavorwire.com/353886/how-much-does-a-professional-musician-make-in-2012
======
psadri
Being a musician is a scalable profession, similar to being a book author
(search for Nassim Taleb's definition of scalability). Most scrape by at the
bottom all their life, but once in a while, someone breaks out and their
income eclipses everyone else's put together. For example, JK Rowling's Harry
Potter series.

------
ternaryoperator
It would be interesting to see this data broken down by genre. For example,
rockers vs. jazz vs. classical. I have no real idea who of those three makes
the most / least and whether there is much variation among the genres.

------
FrojoS
tl;dr: mean is $34,455 per year before taxes

Would be more interesting to see the median. The mean is diluted by a few
super successful so the median should look even worse.

